# present perfect vs present perfect continuous



## Ten

Qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi che differenza c'e tra il present perfect e il present perfect continuous?perche io da solo non riesco mica a capire!


----------



## TrentinaNE

A site that pretty clear explanations _in English_ of the present perfect and present perfect continuous tenses. Ti aiuta?

Elisabetta


----------



## lyle64

Hi!
What's the right form to say "vivo in Italia da 10 anni"?
I've lived in Italy for ..... or I've been living in Italy for ......
Thanks.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Either way is fine, they're essentially equivalent.  The "have been doing" form puts a little more emphasis on the fact that the activity is still ongoing, but with the verb "live" that's also clearly understood from "I've lived in Italy for ..."  If you lived in Italy in the past but no longer do, then you would say "I had lived Italy for..."

Ciao,
Elisabetta


----------



## Babbo750

Not to be too picky, but if you lived in Italy for ten years but now live elsewhere you would say "I lived in Italy for ten years." If you once lived in Italy, and had been there ten years when you first visited Venice, that is, if you are referring to a past event after a period farther past, you would have to say "I had lived in Italy for ten years before I went to Venice."


----------



## TrentinaNE

Babbo, at WR, we live to be picky.     Thanks for that clarification.  And welcome to the WR Forums.  

Elisabetta


----------



## wildchloee

Ciao a tutti! È la prima volta che scrivo, non conoscevo questo forum pazzesco! Ho 25 anni e ho ripreso la grammatica inglese che non avevo mai studiato davvero  lo capisco benissimo, ma parlarlo a mia volta è una tragedia. 
Visto che qui siete tutti bravissimi (complimenti a coloro che studiano italiano!), vi pongo questa domanda:

per indicare DURATA con "since" e "for", il mio libro di grammatica dice di usare il present perfect simple o continuous:
- simple con verbi di stato e per esprimere situazioni durature
- continuous con verbi d'azione e per esprimere situazioni temporanee.

Ma allora: perchè la frase "vivo qui da 3 anni" la traduce sia con "I've lived here for three years" sia con "I've been living here for three years"?
*Qual è la differenza?*

Per me italiana media, la principale difficoltà dell'inglese sono gli usi dei verbi...

Vi ringrazio molto!


----------



## Ka Mate Ka Ora

Ciao wildchloee,

Per noi anglofoni, la principale difficoltà dell’italiano sono gli usi dei verbi – a volte ci fanno impazzire! Ma in questo caso sembra che l’inglese sia il più difficile. Andiamo alla tua domanda…

In inglese le frasi come ‘I’ve studied / been studying Italian for three years / since 2004 espressono l’idea che ho studiato negli ultimi tre anni e continuo a studiare adesso e nel futuro prossimo. Qui entrambi i tempi sono ugualmente corretti. In italiano s’espressa questa idea con il presente – ‘Studio l’italiano da tre anni’. Ovviamente in questo caso l’italiano è più semplice, ma non è sempre così.

Credo che il mio inglese sia corretta, ma non sono sicuro del mio italiano.

For us Anglophones, the principal difficulty of Italian is the use of verbs – at times they drive us crazy! But in this case it seems that English is the more difficult. Let’s go to your question…

In English phrases like ‘I’ve studied / been studying Italian for three years / since 2004’ express the idea that I’ve studied in the last three years and continue to study now and in the near future. Here both tenses are equally correct. In Italian this idea is expressed with the present - ‘Studio l’italiano da tre anni’. Obviously in this case Italian is simpler, but it’s not always that way.

I think my English is correct, but I’m not sure about my Italian.


----------



## lestmen

wildchloee said:


> Ciao a tutti! È la prima volta che scrivo, non conoscevo questo forum pazzesco! Ho 25 anni e ho ripreso la grammatica inglese che non avevo mai studiato davvero  lo capisco benissimo, ma parlarlo a mia volta è una tragedia.
> Visto che qui siete tutti bravissimi (complimenti a coloro che studiano italiano!), vi pongo questa domanda:
> 
> per indicare DURATA con "since" e "for", il mio libro di grammatica dice di usare il present perfect simple o continuous:
> - simple con verbi di stato e per esprimere situazioni durature
> - continuous con verbi d'azione e per esprimere situazioni temporanee.
> 
> Ma allora: perchè la frase "vivo qui da 3 anni" la traduce sia con "I've lived here for three years" sia con "I've been living here for three years"?
> *Qual è la differenza?*
> 
> Per me italiana media, la principale difficoltà dell'inglese sono gli usi dei verbi...
> 
> Vi ringrazio molto!





L'uso di FOR and SINCE si usa nel passato prossimo semplice (present perfect) con verbi di percezione (to see, to hear, to smell) e con verbi di stato (to be, to like, to love, to late)
Mentre si usa il passato prossimo continuo (present perfect continuos) con i verbi di azione (to run, to eat, to live.....)
Quindi nel tuo caso si usa il passato prossimo continuo


----------



## TrentinaNE

wildchloee said:


> per indicare DURATA con "since" e "for", il mio libro di grammatica dice di usare il present perfect simple o continuous:
> - simple con verbi di stato e per esprimere situazioni durature
> - continuous con verbi d'azione e per esprimere situazioni temporanee.
> 
> Ma allora: perchè la frase "vivo qui da 3 anni" la traduce sia con "I've lived here for three years" sia con "I've been living here for three years"?
> *Qual è la differenza?*


Sono in ogni senso pratico uguale.  The "I've been doing something..." form (present continuous) is somewhat more casual and empasizes the ongoing nature of the activity.  

Elisabetta


----------



## ALEX1981X

Salve a tutti

ho incontrato su alcuni test queste due frasi con questi esempi:

1)Who's eaten my chocolates? (THERE'S NO CHOCOLATES LEFT)
2)Who's been eating my chocolate? (THERE'S  A FEW CHOCOLATES LEFT)

Allora,capisco bene che il present perfect enfatizzi più il risultato dell'azione e che il present perfect continuous metta l'accento più sulla "continuità" dell'azione tra il passato e il presente ma nella prima frase deve accadere per forza che tutti i cioccolatini siano fisicamente terminati tutti per motivare l'uso del Present Perfect ??
Cioè mi chiedo,se fossero rimasti invece solo 3 cioccolatini nella scatola, il "*risultato* "dell'azione richiesto dal present perfect verrebbe davvero a mancare?


Quale sarebbe secondo voi la giusta interpretazione e il senso delle due domande?


Grazie


----------



## london calling

ALEX1981X said:


> Quale sarebbe secondo voi la giusta interpretazione e il senso delle due domande?


Io le interpreto esattamente come sopra. Voglio dire, non avrei avuto bisogno delle "spiegazioni" a maiuscola, le avrei interpretate così comunque.

Nel caso di 3 soli ciccolatini rimasti, direi lo stesso:

_Who's been eating my chocolates?_


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok London quindi cosa c'entra precisare il fatto che sono rimasti cioccolatini o meno?

Cioè il significato sarebbe sempre : "Chi ha mangiato i cioccolatini?" giusto?

Il Present perfect progressive cosa mette in risalto in questo caso rispetto al Present Perfect?


P.s: Le spiegazioni con le maiuscole le ho prese dal libro,non le ho messe io di proposito


----------



## Einstein

Potresti dire: "Who's eaten nearly all my chocolates?" perché "nearly all" quantifica l'azione.

Un altro esempio:
I've been writing letters all morning.
I've written a lot of letters this morning/I've written 15 letters this morning.
Il primo caso indica come ho trascorso la mattinata; il secondo indica quello che ho combinato. "15" e "a lot" sono quantità.
----------------------
A proposito,
THERE *ARE* NO CHOCOLATES LEFT
THERE *ARE* A FEW CHOCOLATES LEFT


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok Einstein..

ma se uno dovesse dire o sentire le domande cosi come le ha messe il libro?
Cosa stanno a significare di diverso l'una dall'altra?...forse niente

La spiegazione tra parentesi cosa c'entra allora?..sinceramente non capisco la finezza..


----------



## Einstein

ALEX1981X said:


> Ok Einstein..
> 
> ma se uno dovesse dire o sentire le domande cosi come le ha messe il libro?
> Cosa stanno a significare di diverso l'una dall'altra?...forse niente
> 
> La spiegazione tra parentesi cosa c'entra allora?..sinceramente non capisco la finezza..


Le spiegazioni sono per lo studente che sta imparando la differenza! Non servono ai madrelingua.
Se qualcuno ha l'alito che puzza di cipolla, gli dico: "You've been eating onions!" Mi può rispondere: "Yes, I've eaten a whole onion!" (quantificato).


----------



## ALEX1981X

Si ho capito che non servono ai madrelingua,ci mancherebbe 

Ma di certo non aiutano uno non madrelingua,se si scrive per spiegare la differenza, che se non ci sono cioccolatini nella scatola usiamo una forma mentre se ce ne sono pochi usiamo un'altra forma. Che cosa significa scusa ? 

Quando uno fa la domanda non esprime quantità di alcun genere.

Volevo capire solo che se queste due domande possono avere una connotazione diversa o una sfumatura diversa in inglese.

Poi se una enfatizza più sul risultato usa il present perfect se vuole enfatizzare più la continuità dell'azione usa il Progressive e questo l'ho capito.

Volevo solo sapere se in questo contesto le due domande fossero intercambiabili.


----------



## london calling

ALEX1981X said:


> Per noi è *evidente* la differenza fra le due domande: lo capiamo dal tempo utilizzato - present perfect/present perfect progressive. Come ha detto Einstein, le frasi a stampatello servono per spiegare la differenza  a voi ( per *noi* è chiarissima).
> 
> Quando uno fa la domanda non esprime quantità di alcun genere. Se chiedo: "Who's eaten my chocolates?" non c'è bisogno di aggiungere "all" (tutti) : lo si capisce. Se chiedo: "Who's been eating my chocolates?", è *implicito* che c'è rimasto qualche cioccolatino.
> Volevo capire solo che se queste due domande possono avere una connotazione diversa o una sfumatura diversa in inglese. Significano quello che abbiamo detto io e Einstein.
> Volevo solo sapere se in questo contesto le due domande fossero intercambiabili. No!


----------



## Einstein

Who's eaten my chocolates? = Chi mi ha fatto fuori i cioccolatini?
Who's been eating my chocolates? = Chi ha messo mano sui miei cioccolatini?


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Who's eaten my chocolates? = Chi mi ha fatto fuori i cioccolatini?
> Who's been eating my chocolates? = Chi ha messo mano sui miei cioccolatini?


Exactly!
Alex, questo è quello che intendiamo noi madrelingua. Lo vedi che non sono intercambiabili le due domande?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Grazie Einstein e London ora diventa più chiaro vista cosi...

Stavo focalizzando troppo sul significato del numero delle quantità anzichè sulla progressività dell'azione,quindi Ok ora 

In effetti i due concetti li ho studiati e ripresi, ma a volte a distanza di tempo mi perdo ancora...

Per esempio se uno torna a casa da lavoro e un parente gli chiede : What have you been doing today at the office?

oppure invece chiedesse . "What Have you done today at the office ?"

La prima domanda implica più la continuità di un azione svolta durante la giornata di lavoro,anzichè un'azione determinata (singola) ?Ossia un insieme di attività progressivamente svolte nel tempo !Senza chiedere nello specifico cosa è stato portato a termine.Chiede in generale come hai passato il tuo tempo in ufficio.  Giusto?

Mentre con la versione "Present Perfect" chi fa la domanda non mette l'enfasi sull'"Ongoing Action" ma solo su quello che è stato fatto e terminato,a prescindere da quanto tempo. Il tempo è ininfluente!

Potrebbe essere una giusta interpretazione delle 2 domande?


Grazie tante


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mi resta il sospetto, London e Ein, che anche nel caso del PPC sia possibile che _tutti_ i cioccolatini siano spariti. La scelta del PPC mi sembra possa essere guidata da un certo atteggiamento del parlante: "Who's the s.o.b. who......? ", in quanto la forma del verbo privilegia _l'attività_ (del mangiare). 
Se invece, diciamo che venendo chiamato al telefono, lascio il mio dessert "in eredità" al resto dei commensali, ritornando al mio posto posso lo stesso chiedere chi li ha mangiati, ma senza mostrare sorpresa o disappunto. Questa volta mi concentro sul _risultato_ dell'azione e uso il PPS(imple). No?


----------



## Einstein

C'è forse un punto da chiarire; prendiamo le due frasi:
_1) They've *demolished* the house since 1996_. Vuol dire che nel 1996 la casa c'era e che successivamente, non si sa quando, è stata demolita. Ovviamente non ci vogliono 14 anni per demolire una casa.
_2) They've *been building* a new house next to mine since March_. Questa azione sì che occupa tutto il periodo fra marzo e oggi.
Però attenzione! Questo fa parte di tutto un discorso sulla "duration form", cioè con *how long, for *e *since*. Ecco dove conta il fatto che un'azione sia continuativa o meno.

Nel nostro caso non c'entra, non stiamo parlando della durata dell'azione! Qui stiamo solo dicendo che il PPS si usa per un'azione completa. Col PPC l'azione può anche essere completa, ma non si sa; il punto è un altro.
_I've *mended* the car_; la macchina è riparata e possiamo usarla stasera.
_I've *been mending* the car_; può darsi che la macchina ora sia utilizzabile ma il punto è un altro: ho le mani sporche, il che non implica necessariamente che il lavoro sia finito.

_I've dug the garden_; ho zappato l'orto e possiamo piantare le carote.
_I've been digging the garden_; forse ho finito, ma non è detto. Il punto è che ho mal di schiena.

_What have you done today?_ Cosa hai combinato/realizzato oggi?
_What have you been doing today?_ Come hai passato la giornata?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Perfettamente d'accordo, Ein. Quello che m'interessava era di appurare, col tuo aiuto, se la tua frase _I've been mending the car_ potesse essere aperta a entrambe le interpretazioni, e mi pare che tu stesso faccia capire che "non implica che il lavoro sia terminato", anche se non ti senti di escluderlo. 
Come dici benissimo, si tratta di due atteggiamenti diversi: con una forma si parla *dell'attività*, che ha condotto a un dato *stato delle cose ora*. Con l'altra ci si focalizza sul *risultato*.


----------



## Einstein

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Perfettamente d'accordo, Ein. Quello che m'interessava era di appurare, col tuo aiuto, se la tua frase _I've been mending the car_ potesse essere aperta a entrambe le interpretazioni, e mi pare che tu stesso faccia capire che "non implica che il lavoro sia terminato", anche se non ti senti di escluderlo.
> Come dici benissimo, si tratta di due atteggiamenti diversi: con una forma si parla *dell'attività*, che ha condotto a un dato *stato delle cose ora*. Con l'altra ci si focalizza sul *risultato*.


Siamo d'accordo, Spiz.
Per tornare sull'esempio dei cioccolatini, gli amici/colleghi potrebbero dire alla persona interessata, con aria colpevole, "we've been eating your chocolates!" Nessuno li ha fatti fuori da solo, ma non si esclude che siano finiti; però "we've been eating..." serve a spiegare l'aria colpevole.
Comunque, con l'esempio iniziale (post n. 11), non c'è dubbio che nel primo caso siano finiti, nel secondo no.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Einstein said:


> :
> 
> Nel nostro caso non c'entra, non stiamo parlando della durata  dell'azione! Qui stiamo solo dicendo che il PPS si usa per un'azione  completa. Col PPC l'azione può anche essere completa, ma non si sa; il  punto è un altro.
> _I've *mended* the car_; la macchina è riparata e possiamo  usarla stasera.
> _I've *been mending* the car_; può darsi che la macchina ora  sia utilizzabile ma il punto è un altro: ho le mani sporche, il che non  implica necessariamente che il lavoro sia finito.
> 
> _I've dug the garden_; ho zappato l'orto e possiamo piantare le  carote.
> _I've been digging the garden_; forse ho finito, ma non è detto. Il  punto è che ho mal di schiena.
> 
> _What have you done today?_ Cosa hai combinato/realizzato oggi?
> _What have you been doing today?_ Come hai passato la  giornata?



Ok Einstein quindi la mia analisi di prima,riguardo questi esempi era corretta possiamo dire;in un caso si focalizza su cosa o quanto sei riuscito a fare in ufficio in termini di lavoro effettivo, nell'altro come hai passato la tua giornata molto in generale a livello di trascorso temporale.Non è richiesta o esplicitata alcuna completezza dell'azione,ma si mette l'accento sull'azione in se e stop !

Un piccolo dubbio in merito al tuo esempio del giardino 

Potrei comunque avere,percepire mal di schiena a prescindere anche utilizzando il Present Perfect...ossia:

"_I've dug the garden! I've finished.. Now we're ready to plant carrots.I have an awful backache now_ " (in this sentence nobody can really say if I've been dugging continuously the garden or I dug it yesterday,but my bacK aches the same now that I'm talking)

In tanti,per non dire tutti,gli esempi nei libri viene fatto l'esempio delle mani sporche o la schiena che fa male e simili,come conseguenza immediata e diretta in una frase col Present Perfect Progressive,creando e giustificando cosi appunto un legame tra passato e presente. E su questo non ho niente da dire in merito.Penso solo che sicuramente viene fatto esclusivamente per enfatizzare questo aspetto legato alla continuità dell'azione nel tempo che ha comunque risvolti positivi o negativi nel presente,nel momento in cui si parla.
Ma anche usando il Present Perfect (con un diverso significato sicuramente) potremmo sostenere la stessa cosa e sfruttare lo stesso esempio pero !  ..cosi come ho supposto con la frase sopra .

Siamo d'accordo Einstein ? Potrebbe essere accettabile il mio passaggio?


----------



## Einstein

ALEX1981X said:


> Ok Einstein quindi la mia analisi di prima, riguardo questi esempi, era corretta; possiamo dire: in un caso si focalizza su cosa o quanto sei riuscito a fare in ufficio in termini di lavoro effettivo, nell'altro come hai passato la tua giornata molto in generale a livello di trascorso temporale. Non è richiesta o esplicitata alcuna completezza dell'azione, ma si mette l'accento sull'azione in sé e stop! *D'accordo*.
> 
> Potrei comunque avere, percepire mal di schiena a prescindere anche utilizzando il Present Perfect...ossia:
> 
> "_I've dug the garden! I've finished.. Now we're ready to plant carrots. I have an awful backache now_" (in this sentence nobody can really say whether I've been digging continuously the garden or I dug it yesterday, but my back aches the same now that I'm talking). *Certo; nella vita reale esiste un'infinità di situazioni che possono "inquinare" le forme standard; la lingua è più complessa delle regole che inventiamo per descriverla. Però queste regole ci servono ugualmente per capire i princìpi di base.* Un'altra variante: "Why have you got backache? Have you been digging the garden?" - "Yes, I dug the whole garden yesterday afternoon".
> 
> ... Penso solo che sicuramente viene fatto esclusivamente per enfatizzare questo aspetto legato alla continuità dell'azione nel tempo che ha comunque risvolti positivi o negativi nel presente, nel momento in cui si parla. *Evidentemente un'azione che non si protrae nel tempo sarà difficilmente incompleta, ma il punto fondamentale nell'uso del PPC è che non si focalizza sulla completezza o meno dell'azione, più che sulla sua continuità.* Vedo un amico ubriaco; gli dico: "You've been drinking!" Non sto parlando di una determinata quantità di alcool e potrebbe anche continuare a bere dopo il nostro incontro. Ma gli posso anche chiedere: "Don't you think you've drunk too much?" Con "too much", si quantifica l'azione.
> *Beninteso che, come avevo precisato prima, non stiamo parlando qui di frasi con FOR, SINCE o HOW LONG, che sono un caso a parte.*


----------



## ALEX1981X

*"Beninteso che, come avevo precisato prima, non  stiamo parlando qui di frasi con FOR, SINCE o HOW LONG, che sono un caso  a parte."
*
*Ok Einstein ho ricevuto il senso del discorso...ne approfitto allora per chiederti se

appena puoi,se hai voglia,potresti mandarmi/ci alcuni esempi per togliere i dubbi anche nei suddetti casi ?

Magari se è possibile anche riutilizzando gli esempi citati  un po più elaborati


Grazie come al solito


Alex
*


----------



## Oblomovita

Direi che la forma progressive indica un'azione ancora in processo.

Chi ha mangiato i miei cioccolatini (azione finita - tempo perfetto)
Chi stava mangiando i miei cioccolatini (anzione in processo, tempo progressivo)

Come vedete la stessa sfumatura si può esprimere anche in italiano, che grazie alla ampia e complessa gamma di verbi a disposizione può esprimere "quasi" qualunque sfumatura.

La differenza non è grammaticale ma direi piuttosto lessicale, ossia dell'uso di questi tempi nelle due lingue.

Gli anglofoni tendo molto a sottolineare con il tempo progressivo l'azione non completata ma in processo (e concordo con loro, perchè il verbo in questo caso è piu' ricco di contenuto)

In italiano, invece, tendiamo ad esprimere con il progressivo, piuttosto per esprimere contemporaneità rispetto ad un'altra azione. Ad esempio:
Chi stava mangiando i miei cioccolatini quando sono entrato?


----------



## london calling

Oblomovita said:


> Direi che la forma progressive indica un'azione ancora in processo.
> 
> Chi ha mangiato i miei cioccolatini (azione finita - tempo perfetto)
> Chi stava mangiando i miei cioccolatini (anzione in processo, tempo progressivo) Ma questo non corrisponde all'inglese "Who's been eating my chocolates?", bensì a "Who was eating my chocolates?":  è un concetto completamente diverso !
> 
> Come vedete la stessa sfumatura si può esprimere anche in italiano, Non sono d'accordo, vedi sopra che grazie alla ampia e complessa gamma di verbi a disposizione può esprimere "quasi" qualunque sfumatura.
> 
> In italiano, invece, tendiamo ad esprimere con il progressivo, piuttosto per esprimere contemporaneità rispetto ad un'altra azione. Ad esempio:
> Chi stava mangiando i miei cioccolatini quando sono entrato? Appunto. Anche in inglese diciamo: "Who was eating my chocolates when I came into the room?" "Who's been eating my chocolates" non esprime la stessa idea (vedi tutti i ns. post sopra).


----------



## ALEX1981X

Assolutamente d'accordo con London 

La differenza è tanta


----------



## Oblomovita

Grazie a London per le precisazioni. In ogni caso non intendevo fare un parallelismo stretto tra i tempi in italiano e quelli in inglese, tant'è che non ho riportato le frasi in inglese.
Secondo me, anche in italiano, attraverso l'uso cel tempo progressivo è possibile esprimere, più o meno, le stesse sfumature.

"chi stava mangiando i miei cioccolatini?"  non corrisponde a "Who's been eating my chocolates?" e probabilmente ho sbagliato frase, perchè credo che la seguente

"chi sta mangiando i miei cioccolatini?", in un contesto riferito al passato si avvicini di più. 

Ciò che vorrei sottolineare è che, sebbene non ci sia corrispondenza diretta, anceh in italiano, con i tempi progressivi è possibile esprimere, o tuttalpiù avvicinarsi, alle espressioni in inglese.

Nelle frasi precedentemente riportate da Einstein

I've dug the garden; ho zappato l'orto e possiamo piantare le carote.
I've been digging the garden; forse ho finito, ma non è detto. Il punto è che ho mal di schiena.

io credo che in italiano si possano esprimere rispettivamente
ho zappato l'orto (azione finita)
stavo zappando l'orto (e quindi ho mal di schiena)

Non fraintendetemi, non voglio spiegare nessuna regola grammaticale, perchè quelle sono già ottimamente spiegate nei libri, tanto che quanto ho precedentemente scritto sarebbe "grammaticalmente inesatto" perchè per esprimere una relazione con il presente dovrei usare il passato prossimo.
Intendo solo esprimere come interpreto le sfumature di questi tempi in italiano,  e come tali espressioni possano avvicinarsi a quelle inglesi. 
Io credo che ci sia più affinità sufficiente tra i tempi progressivi delle due rispettive lingue, per poter esprimere concetti simili.

Sbaglio? Se sì, vuol dire probabilmente non ho capito un gran che dei post precedenti, scusatemi


----------



## london calling

Oblomovita said:


> "chi stava mangiando i miei cioccolatini?" non corrisponde a "Who's been eating my chocolates?" Giusto!  e probabilmente ho sbagliato frase, perchè credo che la seguente
> 
> "chi sta mangiando i miei cioccolatini?", in un contesto riferito al passato si avvicini di più. Non è per niente la stessa cosa! In inglese si traduce in: "Who's eating my chocolates?" e si riferisce ad un'azione che si svolge nel momento in cui si parla. "Who's been eating my chocolates?" è tutt'altra faccenda (ti rimando ai post precedenti).
> 
> Ciò che vorrei sottolineare è che, sebbene non ci sia corrispondenza diretta, anche in italiano, con i tempi progressivi è possibile esprimere, o tuttalpiù avvicinarsi, alle espressioni in inglese. Avvicinarsi, hai detto bene!
> 
> Io credo che ci sia più affinità sufficiente tra i tempi progressivi delle due rispettive lingue, per poter esprimere concetti simili. Invece è sempre stato un problema esprimere concetti simili, tant'è vero che in inglese, se vedi il primo post, c'è bisogno di aggiungere una frase in più per aiutare in non madrelingua a capire quello che noi anglofoni capiamo senza neanche doverci pensare, solo per via del tempo utilizzato.
> 
> scusatemi Non ti scusare! Se le spiegazioni non fossero necessarie (per tutte e due le lingue) questo forum non avrebbe  ragione di esistere, non ti pare?


----------



## Oblomovita

Ecco alcune spigazione prese da una grammatica

present perfect vs present perfect continuous
Result or duration?
Do you want to express what has happened so far or how long an action has been going on yet?

Present Perfect Simple	Result (what / how much / how often)
I have written 5 letters. / I have been to London twice.

Present Perfect Progressive
Duration (how long)
I have been writing for an hour.

ok, e in italiano, non c'è verso di esprimere questa differenza se non con l'aiuto delle spigazioni. Ma questo mi sembra fosse abbastanza chiaro a tutti fin dall'inizio.
I seguenti esempi assomigliano maggiormente a quelli riportati nel forum:


Emphasis on completion or duration?
Do you want to emphasise the completion of an action or its continuous course (how has somebody spent his time)?

Present Perfect Simple	
Emphasis on completion
I have done my homework. (Meaning: My homework is completed now.)

Present Perfect Progressive
Emphasis on duration
I have been doing my homework. (Meaning: That's how I have spent my time. It does not matter whether the homework is completed now.)

io personalmente in italiano (senza altre spiegazioni) esprimerei questi concetti rispettivamente:
-ho fatto i miei compiti
-stavo facendo i miei compiti



Result or side effect?
Do you want to express that a completed action led to a desired result or that the action had an unwanted side effect?

Present Perfect Simple	
desired result
I have washed the car. (Result: The car is clean now.)

Present Perfect Progressive
unwanted side effect
Why are you so wet? - I have been washing the car. (side effect: I became wet when I was washing the car. It does not matter whether the car is clean now.)

ancora in italiano direi:
- ho lavato la macchina
- perchè sei bagnato? - stavo lavando la macchina



Time + negation: last time or beginning of an action?
In negative sentences: Do you want to express how much time has past since the last time the action took place or since the beginning of the action?

Present Perfect Simple	
since the last time
I haven't played that game for years. (Meaning: It's years ago that I last played that game.)

Present Perfect Progressive
since the beginning
I haven't been playing that game for an hour, only for 10 minutes. (Meaning: It's not even an hour ago that I started to play that game.)

cosi' nel mio italiano:
- non gioco (quel gioco) da anni
- non sto giocando da un'ora, solo da 10 minuti

Il problema più che altro è che in italiano non esiste una forma separata per il present perfect continous e il past continous. Ciò genera quell'ambiguità per cui spesso sono richieste delle spigazioni, soprattutto se la frase è fuori contesto.


----------



## pigieffo®

Einstein said:


> Potresti dire: "Who's eaten nearly all my chocolates?" perché "nearly all" quantifica l'azione.
> 
> Un altro esempio:
> I've been writing letters all morning.
> I've written a lot of letters this morning/I've written 15 letters this morning.
> Il primo caso indica come ho trascorso la mattinata; il secondo indica quello che ho combinato. "15" e "a lot" sono quantità.
> ----------------------
> A proposito,
> THERE *ARE* NO CHOCOLATES LEFT
> THERE *ARE* A FEW CHOCOLATES LEFT


 
Scusatemi se mi intrometto, a me il concetto del present/past perfect l'hanno insegnato in un modo un pò diverso e basato sul fatto che il concetto è completamente diverso da quello del passato/trapassato prossimo italiano.
Il presente perfect inglese NON è il passato prossimo in italiano.
Le frasi che quoto sopra ne sono un chiaro esempio.
Il concetto "italiano" di passato prossimo è quello di "una azione compiuta e finita in un passato molto recente"
Il concetto "inglese" di present perfect è quello di una azione iniziata nel passato e che non è conclusa al momento in cui si parla, o per lo meno si è certi che non è finita.
Per azioni finite si deve usate il past simple.
Esempio:
"I've written 15 letters this morning"
Questo uso del presente perfect può essere corretto o scorretto, dipende cosa si intende dire.

Se sono le 11 e "this morning" è un timeframe non ancora concluso perchè non è ancora mezzogiorno, allora io ho iniziato l'azione al mattino e questa azione non è detto che sia finita al momento in cui parlo: uso corretto

Se sono le cinque del pomeriggio, l'uso è sbagliato, perchè "this morning" è finita e quindi l'azione è evidentemente conclusa: devo quindi scrivere "I wrote 15 letters this morning"

Non esiste quindi un principio generale di uso: dipende da quello che si vuole dire e dalla collocazione temporale
Scusate l'intromissione


----------



## felicina

Ciao
ho letto tutti i post ma non ho capito molto....
Scusate, ma sono una novellina con l'inglese malgrado la mia non più tenera età    

Help me to translate this sentence 

*Un team tecnico sta lavorando dalla fine del 2010 per risolvere la questione.
I tecnici si incontrano ogni giovedì

*My attempt:

*Since the end of 2010, A technical team has been working to solve the issue.
The technicians have been meeting every thursday.

*Am I applying the right verb tenses?
E' corretto utilizzare il present perfect continuos in questo genere di frasi?


----------



## ALEX1981X

felicina said:


> Ciao
> ho letto tutti i post ma non ho capito molto....
> Scusate, ma sono una novellina con l'inglese malgrado la mia non più tenera età
> 
> Help me to translate this sentence
> 
> *Un team tecnico sta lavorando dalla fine del 2010 per risolvere la questione.
> I tecnici si incontrano ogni giovedì
> 
> *My attempt:
> 
> *Since the end of 2010, A technical team has been working to solve the issue**.
> The technicians have been meeting every thursday.*Also *-The technicians meets every thursday*-
> *
> *Am I applying the right verb tenses?
> E' corretto utilizzare il present perfect continuos in questo genere di frasi?



Per la prima aggiungere alla fine "this year" oppure "since" per esprimere da quando ci si incontra abitualmente
Per la seconda frase puoi usare il presente semplice per esprimere un qualcosa che accade puntualmente con una certa frequenza come ad esempio un abitudine e simili; o in questo tuo caso come un qualcosa di ricorrente che come da programma accade ogni giovedi di ogni settimana.

Mi alzo ogni mattina alle 7. I wake up every morning at 7


----------



## felicina

Alex grazie..
non ho capito però la tua prima frase:

<<< *Per la prima aggiungere alla fine "this year" oppure "since" per esprimere da quando ci si incontra abitualmente*>>> 
dove dovrei metterlo " since" ? 

Per la seconda frase quindi posso usare il presente? Ma guarda, non l'avrei ma detto, grazie .... forse è il caso di rispolverare i vecchi libri di grammatica..


----------



## ALEX1981X

felicina said:


> Alex grazie..
> non ho capito però la tua prima frase:
> 
> <<< *Per la prima aggiungere alla fine "this year" oppure "since" per esprimere da quando ci si incontra abitualmente*>>>
> dove dovrei metterlo " since" ?



*The technicians have been meeting every thursday since july 2011* (a partire da luglio 2011)
*The technicians have been meeting every thursday this year* (da un anno a oggi)


----------



## felicina

perfect!
ora mi è chiaro..


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, Alex, perché senti la necessità di dire in inglese quello che in italiano non c'è?

*Un team tecnico sta lavorando dalla fine del 2010 per risolvere la questione.
I tecnici si incontrano ogni giovedì *(che cosa ti fa pensare che lo facciano da un anno? Se si tratta degli stessi tecnici della frase di sopra, essi si incontrano ogni giovedì dalla fine del 2010 - che quindi diventa superfluo ripetere, no?).

Direi pertanto:

A team of technicians/ A technical team have/has been meeting to solve the problem since July 2011. They have been meeting every Thursday. 

Saluti.

GS
PS Temo che "da un anno a oggi" non esista. Esiste invece "dal 4 settembre a oggi" o anche "da un anno in qua".


----------



## ALEX1981X

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Scusa, Alex, perché senti la necessità di dire in inglese quello che in italiano non c'è?
> 
> *Un team tecnico sta lavorando dalla fine del 2010 per risolvere la questione.
> I tecnici si incontrano ogni giovedì *(che cosa ti fa pensare che lo facciano da un anno? Se si tratta degli stessi tecnici della frase di sopra, essi si incontrano ogni giovedì dalla fine del 2010 - che quindi diventa superfluo ripetere, no?).
> 
> Direi pertanto:
> 
> A team of technicians/ A technical team have/has been meeting to solve the problem since July 2011. They have been meeting every Thursday.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS
> PS Temo che "da un anno a oggi" non esista. Esiste invece "dal 4 settembre a oggi" o anche "da un anno in qua".



Giorgio non ho nessuna necessità particolare. Forse non ti sei reso conto ma il mio voleva essere solo un esempio per spiegare in maniera leggermente più ampia a Felicina come avrei inserito nelle frasi proposte "since" oppure "this year". Mi sembrava ovvio 

"Da un anno a oggi " esiste eccome per quanto mi riguarda. Non vedo nulla di strano. Ad ogni modo non è cruciale al fine della distinzione tra PPS E PPC in questo thread.


----------



## brimful

Ciao a tutti,
nei giorni scorsi ho avuto un dubbio circa l'uso di questi tempi verbali. In una presentazione in un corso per dire che dopo la morte del Presidente ho preso il suo posto ho detto:
*I've been taking the post of Chairman*, intendendo quindi di averlo preso in passato e di mantenere tutt'ora la carica.
Qualcuno ha detto che la forma verbale era errata e che avrei dovuto usare *I've taken the post of Chairman*.
Io non ho ben chiara a questo punto quale delle due potrebbe andare bene. 
Grazie a chi potrà darmi una risposta!


----------



## london calling

brimful said:


> *I've been taking the post of Chairman*, intendendo quindi di averlo preso in passato e di mantenere tutt'ora la carica.
> Qualcuno ha detto che la forma verbale era errata e che avrei dovuto usare *I've taken the post of Chairman*.



Anche se avrei detto "(Since his death/demise) I've taken over as Chairman". _I've taken the post of Chairman_ non è una frase molto naturale.


----------



## shardaneng

london calling said:


> Anche se avrei detto "(Since his death/demise) I've taken over as Chairman". _I've taken the post of Chairman_ non è una frase molto naturale.



Ciao London, come suonerebbe quest'espressione: I've stepped into his shoes?

Può essere adatta riferita ad una situazione del genere?


----------



## DavideV

Sebbene la carica sia ancora attuale, _l'assunzione_ della carica avviene in un momento preciso ed isolato nel passato, quindi non puoi usare il PPC. Al limite avresti potuto usarlo se avessi scritto qualcosa del tipo:

I've been leading _[xxx]_ since the former President's death.


----------



## london calling

shardaneng said:


> Ciao London, come suonerebbe quest'espressione: I've stepped into his shoes?


That's excellent! I can just imagine someone making a speech and saying that.


@Davide: sì.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Brim.

*I've been taking the post of Chairman *non si dice perché la "presa del potere" (della "Chair") è un evento puntuale, non un processo che abbia una certa durata.
Peraltro, se la "Chair" l'hai avuta dopo la morte del Presidente, tanto varrebbe che tu lo dicessi, per esempio così:
" At the death/departure of Mr ... ... I took the post of Chairman, which I'm still holding."

Saluti.

GS


----------



## brimful

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Brim.
> 
> *I've been taking the post of Chairman *non si dice perché la "presa del potere" (della "Chair") è un evento puntuale, non un processo che abbia una certa durata.
> Peraltro, se la "Chair" l'hai avuta dopo la morte del Presidente, tanto varrebbe che tu lo dicessi, per esempio così:
> " At the death/departure of Mr ... ... I took the post of Chairman, which I'm still holding."
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS




in realtà nella frase che avevo messo c'era il " At the death...."
quello che non capivo era se o con take o con un altro verbo (ad esempio lead) potevo intendere che possedevo ancora la poltrona di presidente usando il PPC...anyway, grazie per il suggerimento che è ben chiaro!


----------



## london calling

brimful said:


> in realtà nella frase che avevo messo c'era il " At the death...."



...e nel mio primo post ho tenuto conto di questo fatto quando ti ho risposto....

Comunque, come avevo già detto, _take the post of _non mi suona granché in inglese in generale (lasciamo stare un attimo i tempi!) e avevo suggerito _take over from; poi, _in ogni caso il PPC non andava bene, per i motivi che ti hanno spiegato gli altri amici...

Ribadisco inoltre che il suggerimento migliore è quello di Shardaneng: non lo metterei per iscritto magari, ma all'interno di un discorso va più che bene.


----------



## Einstein

*I've been taking the post of Chairman *potrebbe aver un senso se volesse dire che chi parla presiede regolarmente alle riunioni. Però in questo caso non direi "post", che è una posizione permanente e non solo per la durata di una riunione. Si potrebbe dire "I've been presiding..." o "I've been acting as Chairman..." o anche "I've been chairing the meetings...".


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> *I've been taking the post of Chairman *potrebbe aver un senso se volesse dire che chi parla presiede regolarmente alle riunioni. Però in questo caso non direi "post", che è una posizione permanente e non solo per la durata di una riunione. Si potrebbe dire "I've been presiding..." o "I've been acting as Chairman..." o anche "I've been chairing the meetings...".


Still sounds a little odd to me......"acting as " or "chairing" sound 100% better.


----------



## brimful

london calling said:


> ...e nel mio primo post ho tenuto conto di questo fatto quando ti ho risposto....
> 
> Comunque, come avevo già detto, _take the post of _non mi suona granché in inglese in generale (lasciamo stare un attimo i tempi!) e avevo suggerito _take over from; poi, _in ogni caso il PPC non andava bene, per i motivi che ti hanno spiegato gli altri amici...
> 
> Ribadisco inoltre che il suggerimento migliore è quello di Shardaneng: non lo metterei per iscritto magari, ma all'interno di un discorso va più che bene.



Grazie mille Lond 
ho comunque capito....thanks


----------



## Caroline35

Sono d'accordo con London Calling . To take over from, suona più inglese. Un caro saluto a tutti.


----------

